# Silver Nitrate



## Codecracker (Jul 23, 2012)

Would anyone know if silver nitrate is considered a chemical cauterization (CPT code 17250)? I have a patient who has a non-healing wound and the patient is no longer in the post-op period and the physician nows uses silver nitrate to see if that will help with the healing process.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sjd1963 (Jul 23, 2012)

*silver nitrate*

Yes, we use it all the time for non-healing wounds.


----------



## Codecracker (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks so much for your response!


----------



## JesseL (Jan 29, 2015)

I think simple repair codes should have been used here...


----------

